# General > Business >  Cuplock scaffold for hire

## Restlessnative

Just arrive new set of cup lock scaffold, available for hire long or short term, good rates.

Quick and easy to construct, can deliver.

See older post for Kwik stage scaff.

PM for detail

----------

